# 2012+ beetle custom Vintage Roof rack



## slyder280zx (Nov 17, 2014)

*Custom vintage roof rack for Beetle 2011+*

THIS IS FOR BEETLES 2011 AND UP

Had a buddy make this prototype for me, we have finally nailed down all the specifics! I personally haven't seen anyone do this yet (feel free to correct me on this) we took a vintage style roof rack for a 60's bug and modified it to fit the new beetles. This will mount up with no drilling or any modifications of any kind to your car. If anyone is interested in maybe picking one up or just have any questions about it feel free to pm me or just comment here. I'm super stoked on how it turned out and we will be putting it to the test this weekend. We have a 4 hour drive down to Fastivus so it will get some highway time in and we can see how it reacts. Anyone in Fontana this weekend stop by and say hey!

pm, comment, or email me at [email protected]

I am confident enough in the build to now offer it for sale. These are all made to order so we will provide a build time once we nail down all your chosen options.


options: 

standard powder coat colors (i.e. blue, black, red ect.) 
specialty powder coating (i.e hammer finishes and metal flake)

wooden slat color (either paint or stain)

basic hardware (stainless nuts and bolts)

upgraded hardware (flush mounted rivet type)
upgraded hardware colors (i.e. copper, gold, black ect.)

fully welded upgrade:
this will replace every nut and bolt and make the rack one solid piece
(this option does not replace the wooden slat screws and or rivets)


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

It looks sweet, nice job.


----------



## bigblueboing (May 29, 2015)

let me know when you can take my money! that is exactly what i had in my mind when i was thinking of a rack for the beetle


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm in San Jose. Keep us updated on the progress. Looks killer.


----------



## slyder280zx (Nov 17, 2014)

*custom vintage beetle roof rack update*



ddaarr said:


> I'm in San Jose. Keep us updated on the progress. Looks killer.


We have had it on everyday since the initial post and everything is perfect. It is super secure it hasn't even budged and inch. There is a little bit of wind noise at highway speeds but nothing that any other rack would have less of. 

I'm confident enough to start taking orders if anyone is interested in one of these feel free to pm me or even email 
[email protected]

I would love to answer any questions anyone has as well. 

sorry for the really long time between posts but i'm back now.


----------



## Bcaughlin (Feb 24, 2020)

*Roof Rack*

Your post is several years old, but I thought I would try, Do you have any newer beetle retro style roof racks?

Thank you,

Barry


----------



## Barnsley beetle (Feb 23, 2020)

Links to pics are broken can you post some new photos please .


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

Barnsley beetle said:


> Links to pics are broken can you post some new photos please .


I wanted to ask this too.


----------



## vaz75290 (Sep 3, 2021)

I am also very interested in this type of rack. Please repost some pictures if you are still doing this.


----------

